# jewel cichlids had fry!!!HELP!!!



## CichlidCrazy

My 2 Jewel Cichlids had fry together and I have no clue of what to do! I seperated the couple of Jewels and the fry to a 10 gallon separate tank because my other Africans were deciding to try and make a feast out of them. Any advice appreciated ASAP. Also, is it ok to feed them like 1 small cichlid flake a day(the fry)?
Thanks!


----------



## Peeps

Put the parents and fry in a seperate tank like you did, the parents will take care of the fry. Crush up some flakes finley and put it in for them. You should feed fry three times a day since they are growing and a variety of foods. Congrats on the babies, enjoy!


----------



## CichlidCrazy

will the food cause too much ammonia if not eaten quickly???Thats the only thing im worried about


----------



## emc7

With a small fry tank its always a balancing act between feeding the fry, and not letting the water get foul. You see people feed four times a day and wait 1/2 hour and siphon and water change 4 times a day (including returning the fry you've siphoned out). Live food helps here as it doesn't rot right away, but swims around for days until its eaten. Microworms and/or baby brine shrimp are the most common for small cichlid fry. An oversized sponge filter can also help with the ammonia without sucking up the fry. Keeping fry in with parents helps a bit, too. As the parents will herd fry to the food and away from the siphon. But don't be surprised if mom or dad bites you.

You can also feed frozen bbs, daphnia, rotifers, etc. and their are some good, fine powders on the market now. There is the Azoo artificial artemia, golden pearls, first bites (Hikari), even loha's finest plecocaine. Live foods are better, but you will likely have a day when you don't have enough for the growing fry and need to supplement, so have something else on hand. It won't be long (a few weeks) until they can go on ground up flake food, but they will still enjoy the live.


----------



## CichlidCrazy

ok, thanks. I bought first bites and have been feeding them that. There is about 150 fry(guessing). How many out of these 150 will live if kept properly? So far the tank water seems like it has nothin wrong with it, no fry have died, and the adults arent showing any signs of irritation. I think Im doing well, but only time will tell


----------



## emc7

They won't all live, but you will likely have more survivors than you know what to do with.


----------



## CichlidCrazy

think they would sell in the local newspaper once they get around 1-2 inches for a buck or two each?


----------



## JimW/Oscar

CichlidCrazy said:


> think they would sell in the local newspaper once they get around 1-2 inches for a buck or two each?


Do you have a lfs you can approach about taking them? Too bad you're not around here because I haven't seen jeweled cichlids for a long time.


----------



## emc7

All fish demand is local. They may do well, or the whole town may be full of them (true in Atlanta). You won't know until you try.


----------



## CichlidCrazy

What's an lfs? Local fish seller?


----------



## JimW/Oscar

CichlidCrazy said:


> What's an lfs? Local fish seller?


local fish store :fish:


----------



## Peeps

I put some convict fry in the newspaper once and they all sold.


----------



## CichlidCrazy

so you can sell them as fry? how much did you sell them for(the convicts)?


----------



## Peeps

I only sold them for 50 cents, lol. Convicts are not worth much. I waited until they got big enough to be sold, not tiny bitty babies. A good size. If you sold fry they would probabbly die if moved to another plecae too soon as babies. I sold them and 1 to 2".


----------

